# Is Evangelicalism Christianity?



## Craig.Scott (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone got a copy of the following article that they could send me?

Robert Letham & Donald Macleod, "Is Evangelicalism Christian?" The Evangelical Quarterly 67.1






In Christ


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 6, 2014)

Most articles from _Evangelical Quarterly_ may be downloaded as PDFs from the link below. For some reason, however, this specific article has not been converted into a PDF file (which is a real shame). 

BiblicalStudies.org.uk: The Evangelical Quarterly Vols. 60 - 69 (1988-1997)


----------

